# Curious... what are you going as this year?



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thought it would be fun to hear everyone's costume ideas for this year. My husband & I are going as Mario & Princess Peach from the Mario Bros. game.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm going as the girl in "The Birds" movie. I read somewhere (maybe here) how to do it. I bought a skirt outfit from Goodwill and will make buying some ravens or crows and somehow sticking them to my outfit by their beaks and putting blood around it. I am using Woochie and putting the "peck wounds" on my face. I am wearing a blond wig as well. My husband found some cool cartoon hands and would like to use them but cannot decide how.


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

We'll be Morticia Addams and Uncle Fester for Halloween, and a couple of amish for the following day (another party) if i find the proper hats !!!!!


----------



## PoorGoo813 (Sep 28, 2008)

Me & my friends R going as the cast of Space Balls.
I'm Barf, My GF is Dot Matrix, My friend is Dark Helmet and his GF is the Princess.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Some great costume ideas guys! My husband and I are going as the Victorian-era Dracula and Mina.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Love hearing your ideas. Everyone is so creative.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

The Joker, who else?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*but im goin as the joker....*

lies all lies, don't believe him 

I'm the Real Joker

. . . at least thats what im telling people . . . *waggles eyebrows*


----------



## Euan Buchan (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm going to a Halloween party dressed as a Sgt Pepper heres the costume I'm ordering

http://www.lets-have-a-party.co.uk/media/images/product_xlarge/22903.jpg


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm going to be kinda like a goth fairy.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm going as a grey lady ghost - making my own costume - can't wait!!! and i get to wear it twice as i have my own house on the friday & my friends on the sat!!!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm going as the Corpse Bride this year, with my own pretty elaborate handmade costume 

I've wanted to do it for 2 years and I finally get to - I can't wait!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*No, No, no I killed the bus driver..... ;p*



the dogman said:


> lies all lies, don't believe him
> 
> I'm the Real Joker
> 
> . . . at least thats what im telling people . . . *waggles eyebrows*


hah hah heh haa hah heh hah hoh.

And I thought MY jokes were bad!

How about a magic trick?


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm going as Robin....."The Girl Wonder" 

Hopefully, I can pull it off! I'm sewing the entire costume myself. That will be a first! Oh...no wait, this will be a second time actually! But this time it's more complicated than a kimono.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

nothing spectacular this year but i will be able to move more easily and i will be changing sex this year ( costume only !) last year i was a witch long dress this year i will be a vampire male ! 
if i can find the costume i have in mind .


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Im going as a spiderweb witch.. nothing fancy but I need to be comfortable running in and out and around the haunt


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Sep 30, 2008)

I've started putting together a skin walker form the movie of the same name.









Using this as the facial appliance...
Halloween Masks? Better! Foam Latex Appliances, Movie Make-up, Halloween Costumes: The Scream Team: Lycanthus
or this...
BumpInTheNightProductions.com - Werewolf Character FX Foam Latex

This for the contacts...
Exotic Lenses


----------



## Chocoholic (Sep 30, 2008)

Tina Fey playing Sarah Palin. LOL


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

*My 1st post!*

Here's the costume I'm working on for this year. Not really sure what it is yet--sort of a swamp monster zombie corpse thing. I made a few mods to the "Flesh Eater" mask from Halloween Express and paired it with a 2-pc paintball ghillie suit. Just need to make some gloves now. Will try to get more pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

First choice is a gothic vampire. Still have to get the fangs, but otherwise I'm all set (if the bustier still fits  ). 

Second choice, I guess a gypsy since I'll be doing tarot readings all night. 

My dearest hubband is going to be Michael Myers, and has practiced standing V-E-R-Y still, so as to scare the crap out of our arriving guests by following silently behind them once they pass him on the way to the front door... he has a reputation for being able to walk silently... so this is going put that little lauded talent into action!


----------



## luv10-31 (Sep 4, 2008)

My husband and I are going as Maggoty(spl?)Anne and Andy. We will have the cute costume but make ourselves somewhat dead looking with maggots here and ther(not real ones though GROSS!)


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

I wish I had a picture of the character I'm going as to show everyone. I'm building a full body werewolf costume with padded muscles. His name is 'Hex the Frankenwolf', a character I created. He's a big gray and black frankenstein werewolf with bones sticking out through his fur. Half his head is a skull, his skin is missing from his head showing his brain, his leg bones, ribs, spine, and armbones are showing through his fur, and all his limbs are stitched on. I'm also making a costume of the guy who created Hex (not literally, in the backstory of these characters), a mad scientist were-raccoon named Doctor Killjoy. I'm making this costume for Ruben (my ex-boyfriend).

My backup plan if I fail at making Hex is to be the Crypt Keeper.


----------



## bebobua (Sep 23, 2008)

*Hot Cherry*

I want to be hott Cherry.
SpicyLegs.com - Hot Cherry Pie Plus Adult Costume
Enjoy Everyone
Happy Halloween


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

The boyfriend and I are thinking about either both being Ghostbusters or him being a Ghostbuster and me being a ghost. 

I would super love to be Slimer (which would be really funny too) but I can't exactly figure out how to do it. I may invest in some foam and make a costume out of a leotard and that...but Slimer would just have to have legs because I'm not wearing full body foam (too uncomfortable). I am also thinking of going the easy route and just being some white lady ghost.


----------



## I B H Wolfman (Dec 6, 2007)

frenchy said:


> nothing spectacular this year but i will be able to move more easily and i will be changing sex this year ( costume only !) last year i was a witch long dress this year i will be a vampire male !
> if i can find the costume i have in mind .


So I imagine you'll be "headed" over to the adult book store?


I'll be wolfman. I'll always be a wolfman. Unless I want to be a pirate/wolfman. But always... Wolfie.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

My intent is to go as the ghost of the victim of my murder mystery...If I can get enough people to commit to coming and if I can get it all finished in time.

Here's what I've done so far

White zombie contacts
White plain face mask
Hot glued white handkerchiefs to the mask to cover head and hair
White t-shirt that is the mirror image of the victims t-shirt complete with white stenciled letters
white pants
white tennis shoes
Lots of cheese cloth washed in Rit whitener
Then cover remaining exposed skin with white costume makeup.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

I B H Wolfman said:


> So I imagine you'll be "headed" over to the adult book store?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

When people ask me what I'm supposed to be I will tell them I'm a "Wet Dream". I'll be dressed as a drowning victim and say I that have nightmares about drowning. My husband is going to be Osama Ben Loggin'. He'll be wearing a turban, white pants, a plaid shirt and he'll carry a bloody ax.


----------



## Celt42 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm going to be Jack the Ripper and my husband is going to be a victorian era prostitute. He'll probably be bloody to make up for the fact that I'm putting him in a dress, corset, and bustle. I'll be wearing a period shirt, top hat, cloak with the second shoulder length layer, and a cane. I'm not sure if I'll have a butcher knife attached to my belt or not. Still deciding.


----------



## madmm.x (Aug 20, 2008)

As usual, I've been brainstorming all summer...I was going to do Aeon Flux until my hairdresser cut 3" too much. But it gave me the perfect style for LeeLoo from Fifth Element. I've been too exhausted from work to even think about constructing a costume. So I think I've finally decided to be Chun Li from Streetfighter cuz Target carries a cute pre-made costume (I haven't worn a store bought costume since I was a Smurf in Kidnergarten, so it feels kinda weird). 

Whew!


----------



## I B H Wolfman (Dec 6, 2007)

_A perfect flow, from Smurfette to Chun Li. 
Just wish we had the chance to see
the "Transitional Years"._
​


----------



## madmm.x (Aug 20, 2008)

I B H Wolfman said:


> _A perfect flow, from Smurfette to Chun Li.
> Just wish we had the chance to see
> the "Transitional Years"._
> ​


LOL There were the Princess Leia years, a few X-Men, some vampires/dead historical figures, and the memorable year I went as a carrot. Good thing I found a husband who reveres Halloween as much as I do!!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

My husbands just told me he is going to dress as Mark Spitz for halloween, hope he's just joking


----------



## Erlang (Sep 12, 2008)

One of us might go as Dexter Morgan.

Visor, Apron, gloves etc.


----------



## Landscapeman (Oct 2, 2008)

A politician. Scary


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

Erlang said:


> One of us might go as Dexter Morgan.
> 
> Visor, Apron, gloves etc.


oh that's a good one!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

My husband will be Po the panda from Kung Fu Panda, and I'm going to be Shifu.


----------



## Vladimyr (Sep 24, 2008)

colmmoo said:


> My husband will be Po the panda from Kung Fu Panda, and I'm going to be Shifu.


Now *that* I would love to see!! Any ideas on how you're going to pull it off at this point?


----------



## I B H Wolfman (Dec 6, 2007)

Mr.Hyde said:


> I've started putting together a skin walker form the movie of the same name.


I think using this as the facial appliance is the better choice...
Lycanthus

These for the contacts... Same place you showed us before... With a few choices.
Banchee

Gremlin

Creepers

Le Stat

Berzerker
I thought the first link to facial appliances was the best out of the two. But I warn you, sweating makes the glue let go.

If you plan to use the same make up year after year, then it might be a time saver to airbrush the appliance with paint, rather than apply makeup on it every year. I suggest acrylics as they have a wide variety of colors and mix easily. Then match up the make-up to blend in seamlessly.


----------



## pumpkinjack (Nov 3, 2007)

My boyfriend is going to be:








Truth his he actually looks like him...

and I'm going to be:








Cheyenne Jackson from Xanadu....

So I guess we're both going as actors we admire (and look like!) playing characters we love!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Vladimyr said:


> Now *that* I would love to see!! Any ideas on how you're going to pull it off at this point?


I made my husband's costume, so he's all set. Now I have to sew mine up. At first, I was going to use furry material for his costume but since I knew that he would be roasting in it (our party is primarily indoors), I found that I could just use a long-sleeved black shirt, cut straight under the chest and attach the bottom from a white t-shirt. The headpiece was more like a white hood with black ears with bottom so he could stick his head through. He's going to have to put on white makeup with black nose and eyes. Stuff the shirt with a big pillow, add khaki canvas shorts, thin pajama pants under those and a yellow and red belt made of fabric scraps - tada! Po the panda! lol

My costume is really just brown material made into a kimono-type robe with dark brown belt. I am going to use a large duster as my tail, and bought cat ears. I bought one of those kung fu master masks to grab some hair from for my "beard" and eyebrows. I will have to do a makeup trial - there's not one Halloween party that I've in costume on time so I hope it comes out okay.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm going to be a Boulderide. Mmm hahaha any one know where to get fake pot pipes?


----------



## PoorGoo813 (Sep 28, 2008)

I B H Wolfman said:


> These for the contacts... Same place you showed us before... With a few choices.
> 
> Berzerker


I think these are the best of the selection.....it would truely make the look ferocious.


----------



## Moonchicky (Jun 4, 2005)

We're having an 80's themed party and I'll be 4 months pregnant , so I'm planning to be Miss Piggy, and the DH is going to be Teen Wolf.


----------



## Valkryie (Sep 17, 2008)

*I'm going as a dead vampire...*

...as opposed to undead. Scarecrow fangs, appropriate vamp make-up, goth vampire get-up and a stake through my heart. Hubby is going as Cyclops, something he's always wanted to do, given his name is Cy and he's a big dude, so his nickname is Cyclops...


----------



## robb01 (Oct 7, 2008)

Im going to be Barack Obama


----------



## I B H Wolfman (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd like to see how the Cyclops makeup works out.


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll dress up as a corpse bride. hahahaha
I don't know how to make it work.


----------



## Valkryie (Sep 17, 2008)

I B H Wolfman said:


> I'd like to see how the Cyclops makeup works out.


Actually not using makeup on him, couldn't figure out how to give him one eye and effectively cover the other two. So we got him a half mask that does the same thing, although I'll have to make up the bottom of his face a bit to match. The half mask is a bit snug on his big head, so I'm actually trying to figure out a way to expand it a bit for him...


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

robb01, Political costumes can be fun, I was thinking about doing Obama with a bag of blow, and maybe a straw hanging out his nose and some white stuff spilled on his suit. I also though about getting an inflatable doll, miking it look like Sara Palin, and putting "her" in a fellatio position and going as McCain. I don't know if that would go over very well at work though.


----------



## BritHorvat (Oct 8, 2008)

*Cheap costumes for the kiddos*

I found this fantastic article by Angele Sionna:

10 Halloween costumes for $10

If you're looking to save big but still have your kid look adorable and have a great Halloween ... these are the best! 

Does anyone know of any other ideas for kid costumes?


----------



## happyhalloween (Oct 9, 2008)

my costumes is an ancient Chinese emperor with armor


----------



## DoctorLoomis (Oct 10, 2008)

*I am going as Doctor Loomis*

I got a nice Doctor Loomis costume from the Halloween films.


----------



## DoctorLoomis (Oct 10, 2008)

*Here's my Doctor Loomis costume*

That's me in my Doctor Loomis getup!


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

This year I'm going to be a dead/zombie cheerleader... tight budget, and I can do the makeup with stuff from my regular makeup bag! (I had a trial last night just incase, and it looked pretty good, will have another run before the night too).

Hubby is going (whether he likes/knows or not) as a psycho coroner. I've got him a lab jaket and sewn a "county Coroner" patch on, and am going to bloody it up a little....I will however need him to be wearing it so that I can get the blood in the right places - that should be fun LOL!  He can't wear makeup or masks due to a skin condition, so I have to try harder with his costumes...fortunatly he has lovely long dark hair with a tendency to (don't laugh) ringlet, fluffed up it looks really crazy scientist, which actually gives me a lot of visual effect to work with!


Getting excited now!!!


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

One, two, Freddy's coming for you

And the wife is game for Miss Krueger


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

*My Halloween Costume*

I will be going as an elderly pipe smoking Grandmother this year.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm going to be jason for the school production for halloween (I mentioned this on another thread), but on halloween night, I'm going as an escaped mental patient, conplete with a blood-emitting knife.


----------



## Vladimyr (Sep 24, 2008)

After much deliberation I have decided to go as a slightly artistic take on the iconic Cobra Commander from the G.I. Joe toy line. I should be done with the costume next week and will post pictures.


----------



## ONEDVSMOFO (Oct 14, 2008)

My first post! 

first time Darth Vader for me!


----------



## Curiouser (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so psyched about our costumes this year! I'm going as the Chesire Cat, my friend as the Queen of Hearts, and b/c I love men in dresses and my b/f is so awesome (and so drunk when we chose it) that he's going as Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Curiouser (Oct 16, 2008)

Celt42 said:


> I'm going to be Jack the Ripper and my husband is going to be a victorian era prostitute. He'll probably be bloody to make up for the fact that I'm putting him in a dress, corset, and bustle. I'll be wearing a period shirt, top hat, cloak with the second shoulder length layer, and a cane. I'm not sure if I'll have a butcher knife attached to my belt or not. Still deciding.


That's fantastic! The ocstume itself is great, and again, men dressed as women is always hilarious.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I lost a bet once in high school, and had to dress up as a witch. It was actually kind of fun. If I didn't work with a very conservative group, I go one year as a drag queen. But since the party I go to is an office party, I'd be worried that doing so would limit my career.


----------



## maui (Oct 15, 2008)

I will be Dracula, and my wife will be my lovely dead one. I am trying to pull off sort of a haunted house, not easy to do in a new subdivision.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Pat-f said:


> I lost a bet once in high school, and had to dress up as a witch. It was actually kind of fun. If I didn't work with a very conservative group, I go one year as a drag queen. But since the party I go to is an office party, I'd be worried that doing so would limit my career.


I do not participate in office dress up parties even though I can go as Washington, Mozart, Ben Hur, Merlin and so forth. That's not the place to costume as far as I am concerned. Too much backstabbing & jealousy.

My fun costumes are Charley's Aunt and The Swinging Grandmother. Both full drag costumes. I prefer to do this with clubs, houseparties or Mardi Gras!

I plan to do Martha Stewart next year ( but not at the office)

See attachment and check out my costumes on my site under picture albums.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Curiouser said:


> That's fantastic! The ocstume itself is great, and again, men dressed as women is always hilarious.


Check out my site for pictures of me as The Swinging Grandmother.

I also do Charley's Aunt and will be doing Martha Stewart next year.

But check my costume characters album for all of my costumes.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Costumer, that's a good costume. Looks like Robin Williams from the movie Mrs. Doubtfire.
Really convincing. Can you do different voices as well?


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Pat-f said:


> Costumer, that's a good costume. Looks like Robin Williams from the movie Mrs. Doubtfire.
> Really convincing. Can you do different voices as well?


Yes I can do voices. I am also practicing my walk too!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Some great ideas guys!

I'm going to be Evil Bo Peep this year. Black/red foofoo dress, black spiral-curl wig, black shepherd crook, and I'm going to carry around a black sheep plushy. Now I just have to find a black plushy sheep, make the shepherd crook, reset my wig, and take in the dress


----------



## supastarsadie (Oct 19, 2005)

I will be going as Alice in Wonderland turned into a vampire. I was trying to think of something that I could still use my fangs with. My hubby and one of our friends are going to be Mario and Luigi (hubby is Luigi.) Unfortunately, no matter how far ahead I start thinking of our costumes, I put it off until the last minute. Procrastinators unite!!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

a zombie amy winehouse - which requires some drag action lol...


----------



## madisonmetamorphosis (Oct 22, 2008)

*feww different*

i dont like wearing something more than once, even in one year,
soo here are a few im being
1. iPod commercial. dressing in all black and showing skin will be covered in black face paint and carrying an iPod dancing crazy everywhere
2. dressing up as an egg then wearing devil horns and carrying a pitch fork and being a deviled egg
3. I'm going to be the spirit of halloween with this cute halloween dress and a halloween mask
4. Robyn da Hood. a sexy girls pimp version of Robyn Hood 

xD


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 24, 2008)

I might not make it to Halloween (baby due any time now) but I did dress up for our local Zombie Walk as a zombie mom with a zombie baby bursting through my belly. zombie baby attack! on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

If the baby doesn't arrive by Halloween, I'll probably just re-hash the same costume. I don't usually like to do that, but I do like the idea of going into labor wearing a zombie baby costume!


----------



## PoorGoo813 (Sep 28, 2008)

I went as BARF from Spaceballs.
Here I am with a fan:


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Jabberwocky, that is FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------

